# Crime



## Roger da (Jan 8, 2016)

Can anybody tell me about the recent attack on a retired British couple, in Murcia?
I read a brief news article on the 7th January 2016. The article said a British man had been shot in the stomach in an attempted kidnapping.The next day when I searched for the story, there was nothing.The whole story had vanished from Google search and all news. I was wondering if any locals know the full story, as I am concerned by the increasing violence and crime in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Roger da said:


> Can anybody tell me about the recent attack on a retired British couple, in Murcia?
> I read a brief news article on the 7th January 2016. The article said a British man had been shot in the stomach in an attempted kidnapping.The next day when I searched for the story, there was nothing.The whole story had vanished from Google search and all news. I was wondering if any locals know the full story, as I am concerned by the increasing violence and crime in Spain.


yes it happened - you weren't imagining things

Herido de un disparo un británico en Mula tras ser asaltado en su casa y secuestrado - La OpiniÃ³n de Murcia

it was only yesterday - today's the 8th & here in Spain it's not 8am yet!


----------



## Roger da (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you for the information.The story has certainly been given a low profile.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Roger da said:


> Thank you for the information.The story has certainly been given a low profile.


Maybe because at the moment it's under _secreto de sumario. _I don't know the correct translation for this term, but the judge has dictated an "order of confidentiality" on this case.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

There are about two articles I can find before you get this message https://support.google.com/news/answer/6140047?hl=es
Unfortunately Spain has draconian laws which basically prevent google from publishing news for free so it is always going to be tough to find much info.


----------



## The Quilt (Aug 19, 2015)

Roger da said:


> Can anybody tell me about the recent attack on a retired British couple, in Murcia?
> I read a brief news article on the 7th January 2016. The article said a British man had been shot in the stomach in an attempted kidnapping.The next day when I searched for the story, there was nothing.The whole story had vanished from Google search and all news. I was wondering if any locals know the full story, as I am concerned by the increasing violence and crime in Spain.


There's increasing crime practically everywhere,I don't think it's particularly rampant in Spain though I actually think the crime levels are low.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Maybe because at the moment it's under _secreto de sumario. _I don't know the correct translation for this term, but the judge has dictated an "order of confidentiality" on this case.


Sub Judice, in English law, from a legal view, is probably the nearest translation that would apply.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I read it in Laverdad. The last paragraph about the previous raid for drugs etc ; by the Guardia on the same property 2 years back wasn't in that report though, nor the Hypothesis that it is a "settling of debts" either.


----------

